# decat TT 225 bam engine - o2 spacer



## Hollywood TT (Feb 14, 2012)

hi guys,
i'm a new user 
i'm from italy and i have an audi TT 225 my 2001 bam engine.

i would like to remove the oem cat and install one of this decat pipe:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pipe-Werx...CarParts_SM&hash=item45efa39a78#ht_560wt_1116

so, if i install this decat pipe and a lambda spacer, the CEL engine will appear?

if you confirm that the cel will not appear, can you say me where i can buy a good lambda spacer compatible with my car? (links are welcome  )
i have also contact wayne92slc and i'm waiting an answer also by him 

thank you very much


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Hollywood TT said:


> i have also contact wayne92slc and i'm waiting an answer also by him


I JUST installed Wayne's spacer on my TT today. It went in very easily and is a very solid piece of machining. You can't go wrong with this.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*ditto*

waynes spacer works!!


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Unless you have modified your ECU with an O2 sensor delete for the back sensor, I think you will still get a CEL. The rear sensor is there to monitor the cat's performance. The sensor will just throw a code with the cat gone. 

The spacer helps smooth out the flow to the O2 sensor to reduce false readings, not eliminate the sensor.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*CEL.*



Atomic Ed said:


> Unless you have modified your ECU with an O2 sensor delete for the back sensor, I think you will still get a CEL. The rear sensor is there to monitor the cat's performance. The sensor will just throw a code with the cat gone.
> 
> The spacer helps smooth out the flow to the O2 sensor to reduce false readings, not eliminate the sensor.


Really who cares about a CEL if it does not effect the performance? I had on an MX6 for like 50000 miles. Sold it with it on. Not a problem if you explain why.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It may not pass emissions. But then again no cat will fail the visual part so really its all up to the owners


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> It may not pass emissions. But then again no cat will fail the visual part so really its all up to the owners


*Cough*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Arnolds64 said:


> Really who cares about a CEL if it does not effect the performance? I had on an MX6 for like 50000 miles. Sold it with it on. Not a problem if you explain why.


Because the op asked.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Arnolds64 said:


> Really who cares about a CEL if it does not effect the performance? I had on an MX6 for like 50000 miles. Sold it with it on. Not a problem if you explain why.


In NY a CEL means you don't pass inspection. Don't pass inspection for two years and your registration gets revoked. Ask me how I know. But now I pass inspection no problems.


----------



## Ispanico (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, your ECU is modified or oem?


----------

